# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Продам базу физ.лиц по рознице.

## Aries85

Есть существующая база физических лиц одной из сетевых торговых компаний г. Москвы.
Профиль компании розница и опт. 
На рынке давно.
в наличии около 50 тыс. клиентов + - 
в базе ФИО или просто имена с существующими телефонами.
Базу брал в 2021 году.
Если написал по теме (вопрос для сайта) то рад буду помочь всем желающим, если нет то удалю. или удалите.
За подробностями по приобретению в ЛС

----------


## Aries85

В базе есть разный уровень людей.

----------


## Asliddin

Продам базу данных физ лиц:

Казахстан 547 439 контактов (данные ФИО. дата рождения, полный адрес (населенный пункт, улица, дом, квартира, несколько номеров телефонов (домашний + мобильный)
Это клиенты Алма ТВ (интернет + ТВ провайдер)

Узбекистан 657 089 контактов (данные ФИО + адрес (не у всех полный) + мобильные номера телефонов

По всем вопросам обращаться в телеграм @databasekzuz

----------

